# Ruger BX-25 Extended mag



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Got my delivery of four Ruger 25 rnd extended mags for my 10/22 yesterday and was all packed up to go try em all out before UPS even got to the door. I ripped em out of the package, loaded em all up with Federal bulk copper plated hollow points and was out the door. They load real easy, fit perfectly in the gun, and after a hundred rounds through each one, not a single feeding problem, misfire or ejection issue. I'm definately happy with these and would recomend them to anyone with a 10/22.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a couple of them and also in agreement with you on there preformance.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't believe it took them so long. Everbody and their brother had those POS hotlip mags....


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I can't believe it took them so long. Everbody and their brother had those POS hotlip mags....


No kidding! I've shot 10/22's since I was 9, and everytime I ever used anything but the 10 round factory mag, I had jamming problems. When I found these online and read the reviews I didn't hesitate to order em. Very glad I did! They definately make time shooting more fun without the constant reloading. I got mine at cheaper than dirt (my candy store) for $22 a piece. Worth every penny!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 on the 25rnd. Mag's and the new 10/22 take down is sweet...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I need to get some. I have the others and also have feeding problems with them


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought 3 of these new Ruger magazines. Two of them shot great, the last one wouldn't even allow the action to close. It seemed to have problems loading the 22LR bullets into it. I returned it as defective. Looks like a dud must have just slipped thru the cracks.


----------

